# Worlds only flying IL-2 Sturmovik



## beaupower32 (Oct 10, 2011)

In Russian


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jphYnNJQAnw_


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 10, 2011)

Excellent news. I had no idea of its existence til now. Thanks BP.

I wish I could understand the dialogue.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I had no Idea either till this morning. Very neat to see one flying. To me looks like it even comes with the original bullet holes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2011)

Very cool, I too was not aware there was a flying example left.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2011)

I never paid attention that they had dual strut main gear!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jphYnNJQAnw_


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## imalko (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool stuff! Great to see this bird again in the air!
Didn't know the Russians were working on such restoration.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 10, 2011)

VERY COOL!!!!!

He sure did bounce that landing at the end, though!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2011)

Great to see.


----------



## A4K (Oct 10, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! Didn't realise how good looking the Sturmovik was until now...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 10, 2011)

WHOA! How cool is that? WOW!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 10, 2011)

much bigger then I thought


----------



## hitoshi (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW absolutely amazing to see one of these famous ground-assault aircraft actually flying again!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> VERY COOL!!!!!
> 
> He sure did bounce that landing at the end, though!



Really?!? Wasn't bad at'all.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 11, 2011)

Google translate does a fair job with the Cyrillic text with the YT video...but there are oobvious errors. Still it looks like they are trying to avoid modern materials and be faithful to original design materials/specifications.


> Siberian engineers restored and raised to the sky legendary Soviet Il-2. It was restored from fragments found in the marshes near Pskov. Several years of hard work - and a favorite of pilots over the front received a command to take off.
> After "the propeller" aircraft begins to accelerate. For a test pilot Vladimir Barsukov's first flight on the legendary IL-2. 200 meter acceleration - and attack aircraft takes off.
> To lift the aircraft into the sky, Novosibirsk designers worked long 6 years. Found in the swamps of the Pskov region fragments of ground attack was reduced in the literal sense of millimeters. We had found in the archives, to examine and summarize the dozens of drawings, in which during the war years in several aircraft plants were collected irreplaceable for the Soviet Army of IL-2. "The problem is that they have a different design. There may be elements are different. It is very difficult to fit everything into a single model," - explains the design engineer.
> All were released about 40 thousand stormtroopers. Armored aircraft designers nicknamed "flying tank". In the restored fuselage of the IL-2 can be counted more than a dozen openings of the fragments exploded shells and bullets. Well preserved and almost all bronekapot bearing housing design. The plane's tail had to be replaced: the original was made of wood, and almost completely rotted away.
> ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome! Hopefully we will keep seeing restorations like this from the Motherland. But did you notice how the pilot "crossed" himself before take-off? SOP or a real plee to a higher power to make it through the flight! LOL "Sure Ivan, that bolt goes there...or maybe there...whatever. It's good enough for collective peoples factory work."


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for that, I get the gist. Interesting that they left some of the battle damage. Am I reading right it took off in 200 meters? Thats seems very short for such a heavy plane unless they left all the armour off it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 11, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> VERY COOL!!!!!
> 
> He sure did bounce that landing at the end, though!


He sure did. Reminded me of one of my virtual landings in one. 


Wheels


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2011)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> He sure did. Reminded me of one of my virtual landings in one.
> 
> 
> Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2011)

I had always thought that there were at least few surviving IL-2s out there...

Good to see another warbird brought back from oblivion


----------



## Njaco (Oct 12, 2011)

Anybody check out that original footage from WWII? The Heinkel nose gunner shooting down a fighter - never saw that before.


----------



## seesul (Oct 12, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jphYnNJQAnw_


----------



## hub (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting , didn't understand a word but great video


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 12, 2011)

Cue 'Viktoriev' song by The Moscow State Choir...
It's about time a *Ilyushin IL-**2 "Shturmovik"* was made airworthy - considering how important they were in Russia's battles of WW2.
If only there was subtitles,..  or (..better yet for Russian media,) proper good subtitles that will not miss out lots details in simplified translations.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 28, 2011)

FHC News : The Flying Heritage Collection
I saw this news release posated on the SimHQ site and thought it'd be of interest here as well. This Sturmovik is coming to Washington State, USA as part of the Flying Heritage Collection.

Derek


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2011)

Cool. Yet another reason to head to Everett next summer.


----------



## captlou (Jan 7, 2012)

Great video and a very rare plane indeed.


----------

